# Cz 83 availability?



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Have looked at several gun stores online and have seen the cz 83 .380 is available again. Have read that cz never stopped production, just stopped shipping to the US. Does anyone have any input on this. Does anyone have a cz 83? Am very interested in this gun. Have read nothing but great reviews. Also, own an SP-01 in .40 that I love.


----------



## jch2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I too have seen them around on the web sites. There were nickel one's for a short time. The 83 is my favorite pistol. If you can buy one. As for CZ still making them I have no idea. If so I still want one in nickel.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I did have one about six or so years ago, and very stupidly traded it off for something else "I just had to have". Fool. I, if ever see another in a store, will buy it on the spot. The one I had was a natural shooter, that was as tough as a Russian T-34 tank.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Have began to see them at gun shows around n.e. ohio lately. I talked to a few dealers that had them and it sounds like a limited run is being put out but no one knew how many or for how long. Price has jumped a bit, 450-$500 now.


----------

